# CNN Headline News - Grand Theft Morality



## Prime (May 3, 2008)

Part 1:


Part 2:



Discuss


----------



## jaxxster (May 3, 2008)

no part 1 showing up for me


----------



## Prime (May 3, 2008)

Fix'd.


----------



## jaxxster (May 3, 2008)

americans are nuts (no offence)


----------



## Prime (May 3, 2008)

jaxxster said:
			
		

> americans are nuts (no offence)








That is what i was thinking.


----------



## jaxxster (May 3, 2008)

those 3 guys need to stop eating so much, go out to a bar and get laid! Honestly after playing all the gta games none of them have made me wanna go out and cut someone up. Alright, it might give me a small rush and make me feel like a "badman" for about 5 minutes but then i know the difference between a game and real life. Where they try and say the game has made someone kill before, thats never true. People kill people, simple as. Be it to bad parenting or thier sun be a fked up person with a mental problem, its never right to say nobody should ever play this because we're all gunna be out on the streets fking women n then killing them. Those guys are just pricks!

(the cw show the dude mentions at the begining is gossip girl ftw!)

Also they need to realise that the problem with so many shootings and stuff doesnt lie in video games, in lies in them being to stubborn to swallow thier pride and allow people to have guns because of some fking acient bit of paper. I dont want it to sound racist but its due to knobheads on that show that make me never ever wanna live in america.


----------



## JPH (May 3, 2008)

Ahh, they do this shit everytime a GTA game comes out.

We know it contains violence. We know it contains content only suitable for adults.
That's why the ESRB rating says *M* for Mature.
Don't buy it for your kids. Make sure your kids don't have the game...and shut up about it.

Really, they should be griping about rated R movies.
Same principle - kids watch them, get bad ideas, corrupts thoughts, etc.
Shit is everywhere, and there isn't really much you can do about it.


----------



## Bob Evil (May 3, 2008)

Where do you find the chainsaw?

EDIT : Is it just me, or is the show's host a little too obsessed with killing prostitutes?


----------



## Salamantis (May 3, 2008)

I agree with everything they say and with JPH's opinion. Lots of my friend's parents don't care about what they play. It's the parents fault.


----------



## juggernaut911 (May 3, 2008)

I never liked GTA anywayz, only the cheats are entertaining (and when you drive really fast it gets blurry than you crash!!! woot!)


----------



## Spec2K (May 3, 2008)

These guys are hilarious.....
This is all for show.  Like someone said in the previous posts, violence is everywhere, so why does this seem like it's so new? sheesh!  

We all know nothings gonna happen, for the hosts sake, he's lucky he's got something to argue about, but then again look at him and ask yourself a question.. Does this guy really care?  I think not.  he's just there collecting his pay check.  I bet if no one wanted news, he'd probably be playing gta4 himself or doing something else for money.  Just a bunch of BS.  Like I said, it's all for show.


And for the kids' sake, I hope parents are more aware of what games kids are playing, or ofcourse, it may affect their little minds.


----------



## El-ahrairah (May 4, 2008)

Woah, woah, woah......You can have anal sex in GTA 4?!? Is this a special whore you need to pick up or something because I've been playing for a few days now and never had that option with a streetwalker.

I mean, come on! That hot, highly pornographic, human-on-alien sex in Mass Effect was great, but it's no buttsex...


----------



## coolbho3000 (May 4, 2008)

Woha. Thompson's still blaming VT on Counterstrike?

Wasn't that disproved the week after that incident?


----------



## OrcMonkey© (May 4, 2008)

scary...


----------



## Sephi (May 4, 2008)

at just 30 seconds into that video, I disliked that guy, 53 seconds and now I hate him.


----------



## NeSchn (May 4, 2008)

Yes we americans are crazy. I hate being american.


----------



## Dylan (May 4, 2008)

stupid stupid game


----------

